# The five best tips for golf beginners



## serena_zeng

1. Practice First
Before you rush out to purchase a gleaming set of new golf clubs, remember that as a beginner you probably have no idea what will work for you. If you haven’t already played a fair amount of practice games, there is no way you or anyone else can know which clubs and equipment will best cater to your personal needs. Most golf clubs have equipment for hire, which allows you take some lessons and get a feel for the game before you shell out thousands of dollars on a new golf set. If you do have your heart set on purchasing your own clubs, keep in mind that a shorter iron (like the nine iron) or a wedge, is the best type of practice club for a beginner.
2. Grip, Stance and Posture

These are three things that are very important for a beginner to master. When starting out, it is important to learn to keep a proper grip on your golf club and maintain the right stance and posture. Although you may not think that the way you hold your golf club or stand will affect your swing, these three things are the fundamentals of golf. If you don’t have these down, you will not be able to progress. Practice holding your golf club and standing correctly with the help of a friend or instructor.

3. Foot, Knee and Leg Action

The way you plant your feet greatly influences the power and accuracy of your swing. How you plant your feet will also influence the position of your knees and legs, so everything is connected. When you move to swing, everything should be synchronized; your legs must be planted firmly, while your knees should be slightly flexed. When you swing, you will keep your knees flexed and roll your left foot back, while keeping your right leg braced. This is not as complicated as it may sound, but as a beginner you cannot skip this step.

4. Hips, Shoulders, Hands and Wrists.

Although it looks fairly simply when you see a professional take a swing, there is actually a lot of technique behind it. A good golf swing involves using your entire body, which includes your hips, shoulders, hands and wrists. Your hips should move naturally along with your feet and leg movements while your shoulders will turn when you swing back. Practicing the basics of a swing can be done at home before you even venture onto a golf course.

5. Develop Your Own Style

Once you have the basics of the golf swing down, you can start to figure out what works best for you. While the basics are the same for everyone, no two golf swings are ever exactly the same. You shouldn’t try to imitate someone else’s swing because your size, shape and body build is different. Finding your own personal style of swing is important if you want to continue to improve.

This is a great article for beginners as for me.
I hope it will do some help for you.


----------



## Surtees

Great tips but please don't place links in your post it is against forum rules.


----------



## serena_zeng

ok,thanks very much.


----------



## Jimmy

Thank you so much for such a great tips. I think these are the best tips for any beginner and professional golfer.


----------



## serena_zeng

Jimmy said:


> Thank you so much for such a great tips. I think these are the best tips for any beginner and professional golfer.


My pleasure,hope that will do you good!


----------



## Brendan39

Beginner golf tips begin with getting the right equipment. Playing golf will be more enjoyable if you have good equipment. A beginner will be able to strike the golf ball easier and with more accuracy. Unfortunately there are so many choices for a beginner to choose from. There are different golf club materials and designs, you can get overwhelmed at the various choices you will have when buying golf equipment.

Because you are just learning the game, you will want to have clubs that are more forgiving when you make bad shots. And yes you'll be making plenty of them. The first-time golfer should be looking for beginner golf clubs that are the most forgiving when the ball is struck off-center. Perimeter-weighted clubs place the most weight of the club around the edges, which prevents the club head from turning with a poorly hit shot. If you would like something that makes it very easy to get the ball in the air, you should look for irons that have more sole weighting. Sole weighting lowers the center of gravity by putting the weight under the ball, helping to get it in the air quicker.

Some of the best beginner golf clubs are Titanium. This material is stronger, denser and lighter than steel, thus the club head can be made larger with the same amount of material. A larger head also means the size of the sweet spot will be larger. Since off-center shots will make you lose distance, a larger sweet spot will be the most forgiving. It is also more expensive.

Some heads feature an "offset" design to prevent your shots spinning left-to-right and giving a straighter ball flight. The offset means the face is slightly behind the hostel of the club head. This gives you an extra split second in the swing to get the face back to the square position.

For your driver, the larger the head the more forgiving it will be. These are all going to have the largest face, producing the largest sweet spot. This is very important, since a beginner doesn't always hit the ball right in the middle of the clubface. Studies have shown you lose 10 yards for every 1/8" of an inch you miss the sweet spot.

For fairway woods, the lower profile woods make it easier to get the ball airborne, as the weight is mostly below the center of the ball.

Graphite shafts are the most forgiving shafts for poorly hit shots. They absorb the vibration like a shock absorber, allowing for a much better feeling shot. Graphite shafts are lighter weight, so you will pick up some swing speed which will give you more distance. For this reason graphite shafts are more popular than steel shafts in the metal woods when distance is your primary goal.


----------



## Kyle Lucernas

Thank you for these great tips Serena. I am only swinging my clubs on driving ranges, and somehow I lack the power. Maybe I miss step 3, the foot, knee and leg action. Thanks for these!


----------



## FrogsHair

The best tips I use are: 
1. Match your address position with your grip.
2. Use the correct ball position for the shot/club at hand. 
3. Use a one piece take away from the ball.
4. Keep your elbows level during the up swing. 
5. Have the club head in the correct position at the top. Not open or closed, but square, and/or 1/2 closed. 
6. BONUS TIP 1.; On normal shots, Swing from the inside out. 
7. BONUS TIP 2.; Play with properly fitted clubs, including the putter 

These always seem to help me and are easy to remember. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gifted Golfer

Thanks....Great tips!


----------



## bookerton

*thanks*

good tips 

hope more nice post


----------



## behing19

Great Tips.....however, they are a bit advanced for a beginner. I think they fit better being aimed at a mid to high handicap golfer, just my opinion.

When I teach beginners we always start with putting. I stress this because golfers use their putter more than any other club in the bag and this is the easiest place for a beginner to see some quick success.

Then, we move onto chipping. Since a proper chip shot is actually the smallest part of the swing, I don't teach them anything else until they have this down pretty well.

After chipping we move to pitching. Again, keeping the swing shorter to help build up to the full swing. With the pitch shot I teach either using a clock system or using body parts for reference in how far to take the club back and through. We also spend time on a toe up to toe up drill.

Once they have pitching down pretty well, we move to hitting shots with a short iron. This is the first time I introduce the full swing to them and the most important part here is GAS. Grip, Aim, Setup.

If I can get them to grip the club properly, aim properly, and set up with good posture, they will hit some good shots. I don't even move onto a driver lesson until they have these three principles down.

Benjamin Ehinger


----------



## Cobe White

The tips shared in the discussion are really insightful and good for any beginner. Individual have to implement these tips for perfect start in the golf. Its really glad to read this discussion.


----------



## ConsistentGolf

*Good beginner tips*

I think the tips offered for beginners here are pretty good. Beginner covers a wide range of people so it is up to the beginner to focus on one thing at a time starting with their stance, and progressing into their swing, and club selection. I have a free book on how to improve your golf score in 30 days, and it also targets tips one by one. Focus is the only key to consistent golf, don't try and practice everything you think you learn in one day. Go practice with a clear understanding of what you are working on that day and stay true to your plan. This seems to work for me, and I am no professional by any stretch! It has really helped me get out of the embarrassing 100's and consistently into mid to high 80's.


----------



## Danny A.

*Great Tips for the Beginner*

That was a great post by serena_zeng, you gave a good description of the overall game plan a beginner should work on, having everything synchronized right off the bat would be a bit difficult for the beginner golfer.

But Behing19 does a great job at making it easier to progress in golf. I totally agree with his approach to teaching golf.

I agree with serena_zeng that the grip and set-up are very important to golfing success, because your grip is your connection to the golf club, it will also effect your entire golf swing, thats how important it is. 

There are actually a few golf grip styles that are used on the Professional Tours, the most prominent one being the Vardon grip or overlapping grip, 90% of golfers use this golf grip, the next most popular is the interlocking grip, this grip is used by Tiger woods and a few other very famous golfers. The last one is the ten-finger grip or the baseball grip, usually people who make the move from baseball to golf like to keep using this grip.

To see what pictures and videos of how the different grips look like check it out here Three Major Golf Grip Styles


----------



## indiginit

1. dont take on-course advice from someone unless they are MORE THAN A STROKE BETTER than you on every hole.

2. practice your grip and stance more than your swing, especially early in your career (or season).

3. spend at least as many hours a week on the driving range as you do on the course... if you really want to get better. even the pros do this one. 

4. set a pre-shot routine, one for driving/full swings, one for approaches/chipping/pitching, one for putting. stick to it. it will let you show off your skills when it counts, because you won't be as nervous.

5. there's always a tip from a magazine, or a tip from a pro out there. golf is the ultimate individual physical endevour... try it first before you decide it's 'right.'


----------



## FearlessGolfer

Great tips! Love how concise and to the point your explanations are. I wish there was a way to just force myself to do all that I know haha, but don't we all :laugh:


----------



## yaozza07

Practice more on the course and not just in the range.


----------



## 373

yaozza07 said:


> Practice more on the course and not just in the range.


Two of the courses where I play don't have practice ranges. Unfortunately, one of them has 4 opening holes that are ridiculously difficult to get through at the best of times, much less without a bucket of balls to get loose first. 

A friend of mine says he needs medical marijuana to get through those first 4 holes without permanent damage to his psyche.


----------



## rainorshinegolf

Great advice!


----------

